# Advice on making speaker stones needed



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I wanted to make speaker stones like over on the Moonlit Project, but I am getting really frustrated with the fact that I cannot get a good shell started using foam board. I'm using 1" thick foam, so I probably need to get thinner board, but I'm thinking of going another route.

What I am planning on doing is making a shaped shell of either aluminum foil or chicken wire, then coating with either paper mache, plaster, or joint compound. I'm trying to figure out the best way to do it though, since I have never worked with either on this sort of thing.

I'm figuring I ought to go with joint compound, as it would probably be a bit more sturdy, though I don't forsee these things taking any abuse other than the elements (they'll be coated/painted, of course.) I've never used the stuff though and was wondering if I need to know anything before I get halfway through the project and get to a frustrating stumbling block.

Here is plan A:
1) Make a form over the speaker, obviously allowing for a bit of clearance.
2) Lay some sort of fabric over the wire to allow the compound to adhere to something - I was going to use some old t-shirts I have, as I really don't want to spend any more money this year.
3) Slap a layer of compound on the form and let dry. Repeat until I get the desired shape and thickness, maybe dropping a layer of fabric or two to add strength.
4) Sand and paint, apply to wood base.

Plan B:
1) Make form as above.
2) Use a plaster soaked fabric to make the initial form. Let dry.
3) Use either mache or more plastered fabric to build up the forms.
4) Sand and paint.

So, to anyone who has worked with making props with these materials, which do you think is my best bet for these stones? Also, as time is getting short, which has the quickest dry time - plaster, mache, or joint compound?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

plan a:
if you get the joint compound to thick it will crack and not dry evenly .

plan b:
sounds alot like monster mud. just mix in some paint with the joint compound. and then all you need to do is seal it.

plan c?:

you could use ghostess' idea and make speaker enclosures instead of light enclosurers.

here is the direct link to the how to.

you could use newspaper instead of a phone book.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I've used this link more for the painting technique than anything else, but it does describe building what you want http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/juggernaut/speaker.html

Personally I would not use sheetrock mud for anything exposed to the elements. Once wet it's toast. And you can keep sheetrock mud from cracking by using seam tape or some other substrate.

I prefer paper mache for these sorts of things, I know of others that have also used foam and fiberglass. Paper mache can get a little soft, but they harden back up when removed from the elements. The advantage with paper mache is that is light, fairly strong when sealed properly, and you can use just about anything to make your initial forms. I have built rock things before by simply using plastic grocery bags stuffed with waded up newspaper (or phone book pages, whatever), then using packing tape to get the form you want.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is another way you said you might use chicken wire: Make a shell with the wire and from the inside duct tape all the holes in closed. put on at least 2 coats of Duct tape. Now turn your Rock over and put on some plastic gloves and spray GREAT STUFF on the outside of your rock. as it sets up pat the foam down and rough it to look like a rock. Once dry then paint it to look like a rock this can be done by spray painting it flat black all over give it a coat.
Then go back and dry brush some gray over the black against the grain as it were so the gray hits the high parts of your rock.add as much as you need to get the " Rock " look. 

This is a light weight rock and may need to be anchored down or put on some plywood.. I hope this has helped


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. What I did was to make a chickenwire form, tape the outside, and lay about 4 layers of paper mache over the form. So far, this has seemed to work pretty well, though the mache isn't that strong. I was hoping for something a bit more sturdy, though it should last through the holiday.

When I get some spare time, I'll experiment to find out what the best procedure for this is...


----------

